# Cheap, simple ESC



## Quick (Dec 13, 2006)

I am making a hovercraft as a little project for fun. I have most the stuff together, but I need an ESC to control the thrust motor, and I havnt had much luck.

I am looking for a ESC and my only requirements are:
1. It has forward and reverse.
2. It supports 8 cell or 9.6v batteries.
3. It is under $40. I am trying to keep this project inexpensive.

Wow... I have had the worst luck ever trying to find one.

If anyone knows of one, or knows a good place to look for one, please let me know.

Thanks for your time and help!


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

You can try the swap area on this forum or Ebay. I don't think theres one out there new that will meet your specs.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

A Tekin Titan or Rebel both handle up to 10 cells and are reversable. A Novak Super Rooster would also fit your specs. Like Mike said, check the swap area and ebay to see if you can find a used one close to your $40 limit.


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i thank the futaba 230cr can haddle 8 cells....


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

spyhunter50 said:


> i thank the futaba 230cr can haddle 8 cells....


The Futaba 230 and 330 have a recomended limit of 7 cells.

I've got a Tekin Rebel I'll sell you for $40. It is supposed to handle down to 10-turn (RC Car) motors but I have found it gets pretty hot with anything under 14 turns. I run these with 8 cells and 19T motors for street bashing and they work fine.


----------



## stampedbasher8 (Dec 5, 2006)

i have a couple. esc are the duratrax intellispeed and the sprint. what is the motor limit you want to the hovercraft. i have the intellispeed 12T in my pede. i ran a sprint for about 1 1/2 tears. it is a very durable esc. all duratrax ESC are.


----------

